# Neoflex printing in Orange County or Los Angles



## jack3b98 (Nov 22, 2010)

I need some help printing a couple of dozen shirts on a Neoflex. Our printer delivery has been delayed and I am looking for someone in the OC or Los Angeles area that can print the shirts early next week (2/18 or 2/19. Please pm me if you can help.


----------



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Is there a reason for Neoflex only?
I print with brothers with great results


----------



## jack3b98 (Nov 22, 2010)

It is for a long term project and I have to present the shirts as samples as how they will appear and feel on an on going basis. Thank you for your response.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

jack3b98 said:


> I need some help printing a couple of dozen shirts on a Neoflex. Our printer delivery has been delayed and I am looking for someone in the OC or Los Angeles area that can print the shirts early next week (2/18 or 2/19. Please pm me if you can help.


Did you try to contact justin walker? @ Fusion Logistics Group | Wholesale Printing & Fulfillment Services


----------



## jack3b98 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes. He appears to be very busy.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Jack,
I do not have list of NeoCaFamily with me. I have to go to work to get it. I rather see some NeoFamily volunteer before I make my move. I will be so happy to see.
I don't care where volunteer from Hawaii or Alaska ( we have NeoFamily there too, lol). 
Since delay came from AA(actually Board supplier but still~) I will pay shipping not next day air. 
Justin W's business is booming. He bought 5 iNeo and keep going. This is my biggest wish to all NeoFamily. Champion of DTG print deserve this, right? 
When and if(must) you make serious money I will be the happiest person after your Mom, Wife, GF/BF.(it could be same )
I will stare this thread. 
Thanks Jeff(German13) to let me know what was going on here. next time text me. Faster.
Cheers to NeoFamily! Please be richer in 2013!


----------



## jack3b98 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I'm hoping someone local replies. My shirts won't be in until Friday.


----------

